# Mozart's Clarinet Concerto transcribed for piano solo. Enjoy!



## Teo (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi,

I hope this is appropriate to share. Since I transcribed this I find I love playing this and wanted to share it.

Parts are beginning levels, other parts advanced.

MIDI file should play fine on most computers.

Finale file there is a free Final player: http://www.finalemusic.com/viewer

Score as PDF file printable sheet music

Enjoy!

Teo


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks but I will decline - I don't like transcriptions of Mozart except his own - for example






which is a transcription to quintet from a M wind serenade. (that's also my you tube channel)

But anyway good luck with it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah. I don't share _@stomanek_'s block, but have my own regarding midi... and another regarding IE, which means the Finale player won't do.

This transcription pleases me as a concept though, so thanks for introducing it.


----------



## Teo (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Hilltroll, What's IE got to do with anything? The Finale Player is free for PC and Macintosh, and get this!

It can TRANSPOSE and THEN print and play the score! Free!!! It's one reason I really like Makemusic and their software.

I've made midi for over a decade, you're reminding me to go back to midi.org and share my new knowledge - about how Intel Macs ruin the sounds!! And complaints like yours.

They are so much more efficient than MP3 files, sure I could make one for that Clarinet Concerto, but it'll be either 2MB and so huge you won't want it, or if I crunch it down to 200K I've had some sound storage sites refuse to take it! Too low of quality they say.

I guess I'll do like you say and make an mp3, and I'll let you know here.

Thanks all of you for the feedback! I needed it. Whew!

Teo
;:


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I remember there was actually a string quartet transcription of this piece, maybe even by Mozart?

Or did I mix it with the whole bunch of transcription of his piano concertos?

They are in Naxos catalog.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Teo said:


> Hi Hilltroll, What's IE got to do with anything? The Finale Player is free for PC and Macintosh, and get this!
> 
> It can TRANSPOSE and THEN print and play the score! Free!!! It's one reason I really like Makemusic and their software.
> [...]
> ...


The finalemusic site you offer the link to (hmm that is awkward) says that IE8 is required, and Firefox isn't supported. I use SeaMonkey, but that probably isn't supported either. I wonder why they need IE?

I have no problem with 200MB files (I have a fast broadband connection) as long as the server doesn't bog down. YouSendit (for instance) works fine.

TIA for any efforts you make to accommodate my prejudices.


----------



## Teo (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, I reeeeally appreciate your asking! *Ask and ye shall receive!* he he.. :angel:

http://webpageexperience.com/book2/Clarinet12.mp3

http://webpageexperience.com/book2/Clarinet12MQ.mp3

MQ for medium quality, they're the same though hum?


----------



## Teo (Jun 11, 2007)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The finalemusic site you offer the link to (hmm that is awkward) says that IE8 is required, and Firefox isn't supported. I use SeaMonkey, but that probably isn't supported either. I wonder why they need IE?
> 
> I have no problem with 200MB files (I have a fast broadband connection) as long as the server doesn't bog down. YouSendit (for instance) works fine.
> 
> TIA for any efforts you make to accommodate my prejudices.


I'm thanking you all for even responding! Now I've made the mp3 files, 376K and the MQ is 570K, and I'll use the full link to the free Finale viewer, does this work without problem? And I'm sorry for posting the shorter problematic link 

http://www.finalemusic.com/viewer/default.aspx


----------



## Teo (Jun 11, 2007)

powerbooks said:


> I remember there was actually a string quartet transcription of this piece, maybe even by Mozart?
> 
> Or did I mix it with the whole bunch of transcription of his piano concertos?
> 
> They are in Naxos catalog.


You know Powerbooks, amazingly I've heard this same type of transcription (sure, Mozart used mine! :lol inside one of this piano concertos! Really! I've been meaning to ask someone if they know which piano concerto it is, but I heard it in there!


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Teo said:


> You know Powerbooks, amazingly I've heard this same type of transcription (sure, Mozart used mine! :lol inside one of this piano concertos! Really! I've been meaning to ask someone if they know which piano concerto it is, but I heard it in there!


There are nearly half dozen of CDs, such as those:

http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.557881









http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.550201









http://www.naxosdirect.co.uk/title/8550204


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

[Delete due to duplicate posts.]


----------



## Teo (Jun 11, 2007)

Love that little Mo!

Thanks PB.

I'm hoping that link to the Finale viewer works on old IE or whatever.

Thanks all!

Teo


----------

